# AM3+ mobo required



## saurabh_1e (May 12, 2012)

Need a mobo for my phenom x6 1055T which will be overclocked to around 4Ghz 3.5~6Ghz only!!

1)Asus M5A97 PRO or EVO--->8.5k due to availability issue whichever is available will cos 8.5k........
2)Gigabyte 970A-UD3--->6.2-6.5k

 Bugdet is max 8.5k!

Is CoolerMaster V6GT a good option to overclock my procy to 4Ghz ........
leaving for now!!


----------



## the_conqueror (May 12, 2012)

V6gt is a good cooler. I read in a review that installing it is a difficult task and it is quite heavy. CM Hyper 212 evo is a good and cheaper alternative. It will fulfill your OCing needs.


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

> Is CoolerMaster V6GT a good option to overclock my procy to 4Ghz



No. And its very noisy.
Buy Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @4K

For motherboard, buy ASUS M5A97 Pro.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 12, 2012)

IMO, go for the Gigabyte board because it has a notably better onboard audio chip. Of course this doesn't matter if you already have a good sound card.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 12, 2012)

970A-UD3. and thermalright ultra 120 Extreme rev C.(if u can get rev A that wud be the best) < Lap it & pair it with a high CFM Delta 120mm fan and you're set for 4.1 - 4.2GHz on ur 1055T..

1055T needs a little more Vcc to reach same clocks as 1090 or 1100 so good cooler is imp..


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

50/50 still confused!!

need more suggestions guys!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

Voted and it swings the poll


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 13, 2012)

Go for Gig avoid Rashi.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Voted and it swings the poll



dude is the price difference of 2.3k justified!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

Sorry. IT seems I misread this Asus for another one. TBH you dont need to spend premium. get the Gigabyte. sorry for wrong vote as I misread


----------



## funskar (May 13, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> Go for Gig avoid Rashi.



+1

Lame rashi


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

decided if the price difference between two will be less than 1.5k than i will go with Asus otherwise gigabyte....
price of gigabyte is not confirmed yet!!


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2012)

the Asus ones kicks giga's butt 
honestly.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

there is price difference of only 5$ go newegg but in India its more than 2k!!!
WTH!!

which one has better vrm setup???
will go with that one!!


----------



## thebanik (May 13, 2012)

If you can increase the budget of cooler then will suggest SVGTech HOC20 for 5K. For mobo dont use Asus, so personally will suggest the Gigabyte Mobo....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

Going giga then...... 
for cpu cooler
is hyper n620 for 1.8k a good deal.....


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 13, 2012)

I think u cud reconsider ur cooler requirements... ur already on 3.5GHz... even if u get an N620 you will only reach 3.7 to 3.9GHz... is investing 2k worth the 300-400MHz??

if anything u cud invest some on a good psu... 

P.S. What are you going to do with the 890GXM?!


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 13, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> I think u cud reconsider ur cooler requirements... ur already on 3.5GHz... even if u get an N620 you will only reach 3.7 to 3.9GHz... is investing 2k worth the 300-400MHz??
> 
> if anything u cud invest some on a good psu...
> 
> P.S. What are you going to do with the 890GXM?!



Got the point.
old mobo sold.
i thought hyper n620 can take the procy to ~4.0Ghz


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> which one has better vrm setup???
> will go with that one!!



Technically speaking Asus one is way better than Gigabyte. I don't understand on what basis people voted that Giga board. Only because of one of the distributor of Asus?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 14, 2012)

@d6bmg - 

1. You don't have to deal with that vDroop sh!t in the Gigabyte boards.. voltage is stable under load!.. (atleast in my board it is.. )

2. Better layout of PCIe & SATA.

3. Higher VRM count > 8+2 Phase vs 6+2 Phase on Asus

4. Proper blue screen BIOS. Asus has BIOS for kids with mouse support! 
(I just dont get that UEFI thingy... sry!!)


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> Got the point.
> old mobo sold.
> i thought hyper n620 can take the procy to ~4.0Ghz



consider getting Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.5k .. a solid mobo for OCing with loads of feature and Top end AMD chipset.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> consider getting Biostar TA990FXE @ 8.5k .. a solid mobo for OCing with loads of feature and Top end AMD chipset.



no biostar for sure...4+2 Vrm phase count no no!!
even if it is rock solid then also 4+2 won't be good for highly clocked phenom x6



$$Lionking$$ said:


> @d6bmg -
> 
> 1. You don't have to deal with that vDroop sh!t in the Gigabyte boards.. voltage is stable under load!.. (atleast in my board it is.. )
> 
> ...


 
bios of Asus is much better for sure.

vdrop instability is with higher end boards 990x and 990fxa.

vrm count is more but every one is saying that Vrm and mosFet quality of Asus is more.



d6bmg said:


> Technically speaking Asus one is way better than Gigabyte. I don't understand on what basis people voted that Giga board. Only because of one of the distributor of Asus?



might be better by 10% or 15% not more than that but cost is 1.375 times means 35% more in India which is not justified!


----------



## funskar (May 14, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> vrm count is more but every one is saying that Vrm and mosFet quality of Asus is more.
> 
> 
> 
> might be better by 10% or 15% not more than that but cost is 1.375 times means 35% more in India which is not justified!



+1 n how to forget pathetic rashi


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 14, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> bios of Asus is much better for sure.
> 
> vdrop instability is with higher end boards 990x and 990fxa.
> 
> vrm count is more but every one is saying that Vrm and mosFet quality of Asus is more.



1. @BIOS - Personal preference, I dont like playing with mouse in BIOS.

2. Vdroop instability is with higher end boards - I think ur talking about that situation with 990FX-UD5 & UD7 boards - which by the way is a feature not bug. Anyways what I meant was that there is no option of Loadline calibration in Gigabyte boards - it stabilizes the voltage under load itself and keeps it constant. In Asus you have to tune it yourself and there is still fluctuations after tuning...

3. Okay - I dont believe it that Gigabyte has low quality components on board vs Asus. Infact what I remember is that Gigabyte has been extremely committed to power delivery to CPU and overclocking features on board.. *heckkk a few years ago Gigabyte was promoting some X58 mobo that could supply 1500W to the CPU and they tested this in labs*. Their top end boards are truly Godlike!!! 

Also you would really like to ask these people who are favoring the Asus VRM's / MOSFET quality. What is the basis on which they are classifying Asus's components better than Gigabyte's components.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 14, 2012)

Between Asus and Gigabyte I'd say they're similar, quality is probably not a concern with either of these two brands.

As for Biostar, let's just say that those boards are rock solid. TA890FXE has a record for overclocking Phenoms (with only 4+1 phase VRM), and TA990FXE is an improved version of that design.....

AMD Six Core 1090T @ 6831.27MHz / Biostar TA890FXE [Archive] - XtremeSystems Forums

Number of phases matters less than quality of phases, a review said Biostar's VRM can work at 100 degree temperatures and still not blow up or cause issues.....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 14, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> 1. @BIOS - Personal preference, I dont like playing with mouse in BIOS.
> 
> 2. Vdroop instability is with higher end boards - I think ur talking about that situation with 990FX-UD5 & UD7 boards - which by the way is a feature not bug. Anyways what I meant was that there is no option of Loadline calibration in Gigabyte boards - it stabilizes the voltage under load itself and keeps it constant. In Asus you have to tune it yourself and there is still fluctuations after tuning...
> 
> ...




Yup was talking about that feature which they installed in higher end boards for bull dozer.....

and me too feeling Vrm quality claims are all baseless....

now new problem availability of giga for 6.2k is a issue now....
there is nothing in stock with Nehru place dealers.....


----------



## ico (May 14, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> 4. Proper blue screen BIOS. Asus has BIOS for kids with mouse support!


Windows doesn't support booting from a GPT disk on BIOS based systems. You're stuck with MBR (4 Primary partitions BS) as far as Windows is concerned.

GPT = future. MBR = history.


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 14, 2012)

ico said:


> Windows doesn't support booting from a GPT disk on BIOS based systems. You're stuck with MBR (4 Primary partitions BS) as far as Windows is concerned.
> 
> GPT = future. MBR = history.




WTH!! I thought gigabyte have uefi bios just not as good as Asus !! this is a deal breaker i am getting a Asus tomorrow depending upon price will choose between pro and evo


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Between Asus and Gigabyte I'd say they're similar, quality is probably not a concern with either of these two brands.
> 
> As for Biostar, let's just say that those boards are rock solid. TA890FXE has a record for overclocking Phenoms (with only 4+1 phase VRM), and TA990FXE is an improved version of that design.....
> 
> ...




check the AMD BD WR video - macci claims that FX 2core did not exceed its TDP at any point in time... 

Power Consumption @subzero doesn't scale linearly...



ico said:


> Windows doesn't support booting from a GPT disk on BIOS based systems. You're stuck with MBR (4 Primary partitions BS) as far as Windows is concerned.
> 
> GPT = future. MBR = history.



Well GPT -is future for sure no arguing there..  

although I personally never felt the need of more than 4 primary partitions... I have 7 primary partitions in 3 HDDs...


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 17, 2012)

ordered Asus M5A97 EVO
from itdepot for 8.5k shipped.

They confirmed to ship on Tuesday after payment is cleared but then some Bla Bla ..........they shipped on Wednesday night from overnite when i paid for Dtdc.
no update till now from overnite.....
Dtdc deliver within 24hrs between metropolitan cities... 
overnite are saying they will take atleast 2 days to ship.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

saurabh_1e said:


> ordered Asus M5A97 EVO
> from itdepot for 8.5k shipped.
> 
> They confirmed to ship on Tuesday after payment is cleared but then some Bla Bla ..........they shipped on Wednesday night from overnite when i paid for Dtdc.
> ...



@ OP - Congrats 



saurabh_1e said:


> no biostar for sure...4+2 Vrm phase count no no!!
> even if it is rock solid then also 4+2 won't be good for highly clocked phenom x6



It's even suitable for cpus with 8 cores :

BIOSTAR TA990FXE AMD 990FX Motherboard Review - Overclocking the BIOSTAR TA990FXE - Legit Reviews
Biostar TA990FXE AM3+ Review | techPowerUp


----------

